# خلاطات الخرسانة المركزية الثابتة



## radwans (25 يوليو 2009)

تنقسم خلاطات الخرسانة الى التالي 
1- خلاطات الخرسانة الناشف 2- خلاطات الخرسانة الرطبة
فيما يلي شرح وصور عن الخلاطات الناشف وفيما بعد سوف نعمل موضوع عن الخلاطات الرطبة 
يتم تركيب الخلاطة في المصنع ويتم وزن وتنسيب المواد في المصنع بينما يتم خلط المواد في سيارات الخلط المتنقلة 
يمتاز هذا النوع بالتالي
1- تكلفة الانشاء المنخفضة
2- تكلفة التشغيل المنخفضة
3- سهولة الصيانة
4- مناسبة للأجواء الحارة 
5-مناسبة للمشاريع خارج حدود المدن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=43408&stc=1&d=1248530144
DSC01616.jpg (143.2 كيلوبايت
لأي استقسارات عن كل الخلاطات نحن على استعداد للاجابة عنها واعطاء المشورة 
م رضوان


----------



## شركة سيراء (12 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحتم انا عايز اعرف كل انواع الخلاطات المركزية والماركات الخاصة بها ومواصفاتها


----------



## OSAMA RA (14 أغسطس 2009)

لو سمحت اريد كاتالوجات لخلاطه مركزيه مع باقي الملحقات


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل رضوان بارك الله فيك
لكن جميع الصور لخزانات الاسمنت وليس فيهم صورة مواجهة للخلاطة نفسها . والصورة الاخيرة لمجموعة توصيلات مياه ومضختين مغطاتين بورق ، ام انه فاتني شيئ ؟


----------



## سيف مجاهد (17 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
يابشمهندس
انا مهندس كهرباء وتحكم
اعمل في موضوع الخلاطات جديد
واريد معلومات عن الدوائر الكهربية لتشغيل مثل هذه الخلاطات 
واي معلوات في هذا الموضوع 
وجزاك الله خيرا
ارجو التواصل


----------



## cankretpumb (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخ رضوان لو سمحت ارسل الاميل الخاص بك على الجوال : ××××××××××× ابوهشام
*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## سيف مجاهد (28 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
نريد معلومات اضافية


----------



## د.محبس (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ...موضوع ممتاز بخصوص الخلاطات...
الصور في اي دوله اخذت
ما هو معدل انتاج هذه الخلاطة (معمل متكامل) وكم سعرها وما هو المنشأ ...وهل لك امثله اخرى على هذا الانطباع
وهل لديك معلومات عن mobile concrete plantاي ماهو مدى الانتاج والسعر المقابل وماهو افضل منشأ في الدوله العربية او عند الاستيراد

تحياتي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (28 ديسمبر 2009)

cankretpumb قال:


> السلام عليكم اخ رضوان لو سمحت ارسل الاميل الخاص بك على الجوال : ××××××××××× ابوهشام
> *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


 

ارجو عدم وضع العناوين وارقام الهواتف 
ومراعاة قوانين الملتقى.
مع ملاحظتي على موضوع صور 
ومعلومات ضئيلة ..​


----------



## cankretpumb (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم بالوفيق انشاء اللةDenyo Load Mohamed ELtokhy


----------



## غادة عبد الكريم (3 يناير 2011)

مشكورين وبارك الله بيكم


----------



## cankretpumb (14 فبراير 2011)

*خلاطات خرسانة ومكن بلوك اسمنتى*

تعد الشركة من اكبر الشركات المتخصصه فى بيع وتاجير المولدات الكهربائية اليابانية الصنع كذلك ماكينات اللحام – ضواغط الهواء مكن بلوك وخلاات خرسانة 

تتوافر لدينا موالدات كهربائية بمختلف القدرات والتى تبدا من 25 ك الى 1000 ك وات 

كما يتوافر لدنيا مهندسين دنيو 

الموقع الرسمى للشركه
www.denyo-load.com


----------



## fwaz4u (21 مارس 2011)

لو سمحتم ي مهندسين محتاج لي شرح اكثر عن الخلاطات وانواعها بسرعة بليز؟


----------



## nedal1986 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*nedal*



radwans قال:


> تنقسم خلاطات الخرسانة الى التالي
> 1- خلاطات الخرسانة الناشف 2- خلاطات الخرسانة الرطبة
> فيما يلي شرح وصور عن الخلاطات الناشف وفيما بعد سوف نعمل موضوع عن الخلاطات الرطبة
> يتم تركيب الخلاطة في المصنع ويتم وزن وتنسيب المواد في المصنع بينما يتم خلط المواد في سيارات الخلط المتنقلة
> ...







مرحبا م. رضوان
اريد برنامج لتشغيل الخلاطات عن طريق الكمبيوتر


----------



## nedal1986 (10 ديسمبر 2012)

*نضال*

هل ممكن تلفونك للاتصال بك للاستفسار


----------

